# Stowe 3-29,30,31



## kingslug (Apr 1, 2019)

Thankfully Friday was a real spring day and I got to hit the whole place including Starr and Lookout, not from the top as that was closed but I found the S-53 cutover from liftline. Sticky snow but the Big Bazookas made it easier. I watched as some people got stuck and tossed on thinner skis, especially in the deep stuff on the sides. Great day. Saturday was fogged in but lasted until 1, Sunday was a total washout. Drove home for 5 hours in pouring rain and fog..


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2019)

Nice TR, nice base- any idea when closing date is?


----------



## kingslug (Apr 1, 2019)

4-21


----------

